# Penn Battalion 12' Casting Surf Rod BATSF2550C12



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Penn Battalion 12' Casting Surf Rod BATSF2550C12
2-piece graphite composite blanks
Fuji Aluminum Oxide guides
Fuji reel seats
Handles are rubber shrink tubes
Line Rating (Mono / Braid)25-50 lbs / 50-80 lbs
Lure Weight 6 - 12 oz
Guides 8+1

Used 1 Time 

$125


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

would like to see rod do you live close to Cape Hatteras?


----------



## DWW210 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sold


----------

